# Has any one tried Ultima - Waterless Wash Plus Concentrate?



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

My car has Xpel stone protection film installed and occasionally I clean the car with a rinse free wash. Previously I have used Xpel's own rinse free wash solution which I have been very happy with leaving the panels silky smooth, however they have stopped selling this in the UK and can only get it in the States and the P&P to the UK is as much as the product itself!

I was thinking of using 'Optimum - No Rinse' as an alternative. However I have also seen another product called 'Ultima - Waterless Wash Plus Concentrate'. In colour this looks like at least in the colour as per the Xpel's rinse free wash product.

So has anyone used 'Ultima - Waterless Wash Plus Concentrate'? I know a lot of individuals how have used 'Optimum - No Rinse' have been very happy with it however without comparing the product with other products it hard to know how good it is actually.

I watched the video at 



 comparing 'Optimum - No Rinse' and 'Wolfgang Uber Rinseless Wash' and the 'Wolfgang' product was better!

So it would be good to know your thoughts on using 'Ultima - Waterless Wash Plus Concentrate'! for rinse less washing.

Thanks


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a couple of bottles a few years back on special offer, works well as you`d expect from Ultima but think you`ll have problems finding a UK retailer now.


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I bought a couple of bottles a few years back on special offer, works well as you`d expect from Ultima but think you`ll have problems finding a UK retailer now.


"Clean Your Car" is selling it at https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/ultima-waterless-wash-plus-concentrate-16-oz


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, been using it a while
Is very good, very similar to ONR Green (wash and wax) but with a more pleasant scent, and can be used as waterless as well (spray and wipe). 

I prefer it to ONR green; works out to about the same price if you take dilution ratio into account. 

If you want a wash and wax type rinseless/waterless product, it’s ideal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes mate, its very good! Used it a few times and it replaced all of my rinse less/waterless products. Leaves a great finish behind. Will buy it again!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Only limited experience with Ultima but it does seem to be a very nice product. I can see why Tosh prefers it to the ONRWW and he may well be right but I could easily live with either


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I can’t get on with the smell of ONR Green!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

